# NZ EV Album to be hosted on APEV website



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Attention all NZ EV builders and owners. The Association for Promotion of Electric Vehicles (NZ) has jumped at the suggestion to host a NZ version of the EV Album on their homepage (www.apev.org.nz) as a way to encourage others to get on the EV wagon.

We would like to invite all NZ EV owners and builders to share your build with us and list your car. In the first instance we will gather up the names of people willing to list while I make up a form about what information will be useful to display. If you don't wish to be identified for whatever reason that is fine - we can make listings confidential by omitting any contact details and blanking out number plates if you so desire. I am imagining that the database will be divided up by vehicle type, OEM or self build, In-progress or Street Legal etc. If you have any thoughts for making the database more useful vs evalbum.com then please let us know and we will see what can be achieved.

If you want to list you vehicle can you please send a brief email with "NZ EV Album" in the subject line to either myself ([email protected]) or rob at APEV (email contact on the APEV site).


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Response so far has been dissapointing to say the least.

Was this not a great idea in the first place or have all you EV owners been too busy?


----------

